# Apple and IBM Team Up to Push iOS in the Enterprise



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Apple and IBM today announced a broad partnership to help companies deploy wireless devices and business-specific applications to run on them.
> 
> The combination brings together two historical competitors  who decades ago struggled to dominate the nascent market for personal computers  on the next wave of computing in business: Mobile devices with access to complex data running in the cloud.


Here


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

A little history with these two....

IBM and Apple ties go way back



> IBM and Apple are no strangers to each other. IBM played a key role in turning the Macintosh into a successful hardware platform at a point when it -- and the company itself -- were struggling.
> 
> Nearly 25 years ago, IBM was a part of an alliance that gave Apple access to PowerPC chips for Macintosh systems that were competitive, if not better performing in some benchmarks, than the processors Intel was producing at the time for Windows PCs.


----------

